# Ever wondered what all the fuss was about?



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Well, you've probably seen all the posts with blokes dribbling on about Double Island Point (basically covering the whole area between Noosa Northshore and Rainbow Beach township) and obviously the fishing results of recent time comes to mind, but there is much more to the place than just the fishing for me.

Check out this great vid of the area. It's a top way to drift off and forget about work for a few minutes.....


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Great vid, Kev.

I rode a motorcycle up that beach many years ago, sensational place. It's great to see another perspective of the place you guys talk about.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Barrabundy said:


> Nice part of the world, never been there myself...one day!
> 
> Should I presume that was filmed with some sort of remote controlled "drone"? I've never seen a bird fly that casually so close to a real helicopter so guessing it's something smaller and quieter....flies faster than I thought although the video could be sped up in those sections.


Yeah, his video title refers to FPV (First Person View) which suggests some kind of RC device whether it be a model plane or quad-copter or similar. It gives an excellent perspective.

http://www.fpvflying.com/pages/What-is-FPV-flying?.html


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Great footage I too am curious what it was filmed from ?


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

nezevic said:


> Going by the user's other videos i'd say he used a phantom 2 quadcopter drone.


Sooooo many toys, sooooo little money. How good would it be to be able to send something like that out and get a birds eye view of an area just offshore before launching the yak to fish. Imagine being able to see the bait schools and predators from that sort of perspective, the possibilities are endless.....


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Some good looking gutters there too!


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

suehobieadventure said:


> Great footage I too am curious what it was filmed from ?


Definitely not salties Plane ,  .

Good footage Bigkev.

Cheers killer.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

salticrak said:


> Sprocket said:
> 
> 
> > Some good looking gutters there too!
> ...


I've found myself in many a gutter in my youth ;-) , but thats a good gutter too.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

salticrak said:


> you say your youth? Had they invented gutters back then? They probly only had open cesspits.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: , I'm not that old you saltie assed ......................good fellow. 
Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

You home sick salti.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Soooooo, we are sitting around a camp fire on a perfect night up at DI with frames of 'big dog' mackerel that have been caught before my arrival strewn all over the beach and Saltiarse starts dribbling on about how good the fishing is in the northern parts of RSA and southern Mozambique. Well of course I had to argue and point out the fact that he had been experiencing world class fishing right on his doorstep and why would he even consider the fishing to be better elsewhere after recent sessions including the capture of Duran's spanosaurus. Well he just keeps dribbling on, as he does, and he tells me, he is gonna show me how good the fishing is over there and we left it at that for the night. It now appears that this is him showing me, spamming my post with pictures and videos of some mythical fishing paradise on the other side of the world. He just can't seem to figure out that the grass is just as green on this side of the fence.....

Maybe if I ignore him long enough, he'll give it a rest, but I don't think he gives up that easy......


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

Its the old adage&#8230;&#8230;.. if you like it that much&#8230;.. Foxtrot Oscar 

Is DI still doable and worth the trip?

Keen to get the new 525 wet&#8230;&#8230;.. gonna call it Parafin! obvious connotations - a bit of the para, its got a fin (rudder / fin what ever) and its hot.

PP


----------



## ad905 (Apr 14, 2014)

2.10!!! Great optical illusion there!


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

I think I would be in the water at this point.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Man alive I spent last night googling those quad-copters. How cool are they!? Must resist urge to drop a grand on a remote-controlled helicopter...


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Big eye tuna salti?


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

salticrak said:


> Right Kevin, Step out of your corporate box for a minute to consider the implications.


Whoa up there Salti, free tickets to a corporate box to see my beloved Blue Baggers at the Gabba including free food, free grog and free public transport to and from a game I would have paid to go to anyway. Can't you see what I'm doing here? Saving money mate, it's all about the bigger picture.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

salticrak said:


> Later on a dolphin and her calf were chasing gar, the mother was teaching the young un, they were too fast for me to rig a dead gar. Baby dolphin is the'' veal of the sea '''and good table fare for discerning guests.


You gone all Japanese on us


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Maybe we can go into business together - would make a good fit with my ''soon to be released'' range of platypus fur wet-weather gear


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

bertros said:


> Getting serious for a second... would you rank swordfish differently to that of a Marlin for eating purposes? Similar fish, but far more prevalent in the shops.


No idea on eating qualities but availability may be down to population size and ease of capture, growth rates and/or sustainability


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

salticrak said:


> what are your thoughts on tiger fur yak seat coverings?


 Prefer Snow Leopard, much more comfy


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Don't disagree on dodgy labelling of fish at market, but maybe its down to their migration habits. Back in SA last year there was a discussion on the radio about why there is no SA canned tuna available, with people getting irate about cheap imports and jobs going overseas when '' there used to be canneries at Pt Lincoln and Eden in NSW.'' It wasn't raised that the tuna canneries in Asia are using tropical species that are available all year round and have rapid growth and reproductive rates, rather than the old southern Australian ones that relied on SBT that are migratory, so only available for part of the year and have much slower relative growth rates


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Can we bring this back on topic please?

How good is this place we call DI? On our doorstep too! Why would this Salti tosser keep dribbling on about these far away lands.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

salticrak said:


> Righto Kev, imagine going to buy worms for whiting up the beach at your local tackle shop and you are confronted by this crocosaurus couta.Would you still purchase the worms?


I catch them myself, ya muppet


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

nezevic said:


> Who buys worms?


Who has worms is a better question
Judging by that 'dance' salti might be infected


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

salticrak said:


> What a pretty ski hey Kev? How's the hangover mate?


Hangover is good, ears are burning though....


----------

